
Why Founders Can’t Afford to Have Any Weak Links - ssclafani
http://www.bothsidesofthetable.com/2013/09/30/why-founders-cant-afford-to-have-any-weak-links/
======
rocky1138
I think this sort of thing is entirely possible in small teams. Sharing
important passwords via a Google Spreadsheet and having a known-password to
the admin account for Google Apps is a great step that can mitigate most
emergencies.

